# The Badge — Serving with pride



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

By John Koopman,
San Francisco Chronicle

SAN FRANCISCO - Lisa Frazer would like to be known as a good cop. Period.
By all accounts, Frazer is a model officer. She's well liked by her peers. People on her beat know her and smile when they see her coming. Her uniform is impeccable, from the shiny and scuff-free star on her chest to the small but highly polished boots on her feet. 
She's small but tough. She teaches martial arts and carries a very large handgun on her hip. Fellow cops have seen her fight, and they say she's more than ready to wade into battle when necessary. 
All things being equal, Frazer would rather not be known as the "lesbian cop." 
"My personal life is private," she said the other day. "Who I go home with shouldn't matter to anyone." 
For the most part, it doesn't. The San Francisco Police Department may be the most gay-friendly department in the United States. Much like the city it serves, the department is a very diverse place. Gay cops serve openly, and they make up a large contingent every year in the Gay Pride Parade.

Full Article: http://www.policeone.com/media-relations/articles/1283742/


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

_All things being equal, Frazer would rather not be known as the "lesbian cop."_

yah , right !

try and say something she doesn't like and that trump card will come out in the blink of an eye.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2007)

I happen to know this cop and she's one of the best. I hope dinosaurs like you retire soon...your attitude is a disgrace to our profession.


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

And how did you happen to find this posting al the way from California. I have no problem with ****** as long as they are hot looking and I can watch.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

OutOfManyOne said:


> And how did you happen to find this posting al the way from California. I have no problem with ****** as long as they are hot looking and I can watch.


We have members from all over the USA.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

i'm sure she's a real gem.

stick around long enough in this business and you'll find out for yourself.

i heard they got one running the show in Portland ,Oregon.

flies in on her broom everyday


----------



## girlcop21 (Jul 20, 2004)

you're a real bunch of ignorant a** holes... did you crawl out of the cave to write your post?


----------



## jbarrett (Mar 9, 2007)

gotta love that 'good 'ol boy' mentality...what year is this?


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

take it easy.

just remember what the old man said.

the good news is their flooding the job with members of these "special interest groups" and now their fighting each other on who gets to be the poster child of political correctness


----------

